# Fish's favorite food



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

what is your fishes favorite flake food and brand, mine dont eat flake food right now. i am using tetramin and topfin and the fish eat it and spit it out. they all love freeze-dried bloodworms and thats about all they eat right now. the tank is a 40 gallon and i cycled it with bio-spira,


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on the fish. Some don't eat the same things as others. I use Tetramin Pro crisps, live blackworms, live crickets, frozen bloodworms, frozen clams, frozen mysis shrimp, algae wafers, algae pellets, sinking carnivore pellets, etc.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of fish ?

Some of my fish (livebearers, barbs, tetras, gouramis) are more likely to eat flakes than others (gudgeons, killies, dwarf cichlids) 

My fish get *Omega One* flakes (they love the "First Flake" variety, but I only feed it occasionally as its very high fat/protein - great for getting new fish eating - I've even gotten wild caught native fishes to eat it), *Ocean Nutrition* flakes (Formula 1, Formula 2, Prime Reef) and flakes from *Kensfish.com* (extremely low prices / high volume - I get 8 ounces of flake from Ken for less money than 2 ounces of Omega One or other "name" flakes cost me - but 8 ounces of flake is a LOT of food, ).

But I also feed alot of frozen food (bloodworms, brine shrimp, mysids, plankton, etc) as well as live foods (blackworms, whiteworms, etc) and occasionally dried foods like krill or plankton (mostly to deliver liquid vitamins)...
so my fish are _willing_ to eat flake but tend to prefer the "meatier" frozen or live foods.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Central and south american cichlids- Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold+, frozen mysis shrimp, live brine shrimp, occasoinally broccoli, occasionally feeders.

Large predators- Frozen plankton, frozen mysis shrimp, frozen silversides, homemade protein-rich food, occasoinally feeders.

african cichlids- Whatever vegetable I have for dinner. Broccoli, asparagus, edimame, green beans, They love it! they are my spoiled babies 

Dithers and community fish- "brand x" tropical flakes, live brine shrimp.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

When I feed flakes, its Ken's fish. I keep a variety of them on hand & most of my guys gobble them up with no probs (even most of my killies!). I do have a few fish that just won't go for it tho.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

they are eating flake but sometimes spit it out i think this happened because it was a new brand? so i didn't feed them anything but flake for a week and it kinda worked i feed them brine shrimp frozen bloodworms and their favorite, i dunno y, F-D blood worms


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

My fish like random things lol

But ocean nutrition and hikari are my favorite brands. Ocean Nutritions Prime Reef flakes are amazing. I raise baby fish on it, all wild collected fish eat it within a week or even a day, and my fish are generally more colorful and active (im a huge supporter of the stuff).

But, at the moment, almost none (other than my parents sw fish) of the fish here take a second look at flake...except the halfbeaks but they eat anything...


----------

